# Custom Framework?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

anyone have any good guides or know of any on how to make a custom framework?


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

CC268 said:


> anyone have any good guides or know of any on how to make a custom framework?


Meaning?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

specifically the status bar


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Very helpful post. LOL


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

CC268 said:


> specifically the status bar


Status bar images are in two places. Systemui.apk and framework-res.apk. adb pull them from your phone onto your desktop. Unzip them using winrar or 7zip, edit the images using gimp or Photoshop, place them back in, and repackage. Now as far as statusbar transparency and stuff, that's all XML edits.


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Is this the same for all devices?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just to give some advice to the OP so they know in the future--a better way to ask what you want is to say, "How do I make a custom, system-wide theme for my phone?" (in this case though, just the status bar)

In programming terminology, a framework would a set of related code libraries, not re-theming your phone.

If you're using an AOSP rom (at least CM7), there are more streamlined ways to re-theme so you can switch between them in the theme chooser. I don't have any guides offhand, but it keeps you from having to hard code (i.e. overwriting the default images on the phone) everything into the framework-res.apk and other related areas.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

yarly said:


> Just to give some advice to the OP so they know in the future--a better way to ask what you want is to say, "How do I make a custom, system-wide theme for my phone?" (in this case though, just the status bar)
> 
> In programming terminology, a framework would a set of related code libraries, not re-theming your phone.
> 
> If you're using an AOSP rom (at least CM7), there are more streamlined ways to re-theme so you can switch between them in the theme chooser. I don't have any guides offhand, but it keeps you from having to hard code (i.e. overwriting the default images on the phone) everything into the framework-res.apk and other related areas.


Well said sir.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

reygeoffrey said:


> Is this the same for all devices?


Not at all. Samsung devices have twframework.apk that contains system images. It's all a bunch of looking and finding. As yarly said though, if its a multi-device rom like cm7, then theming can be the same depending the method. (I.e themechooser for cm7 or miui's theme market)


----------

